
US House rams through Nicaragua regime-change bill with zero opposition - dlcmh
https://thegrayzone.com/2020/03/12/us-house-sanctions-nicaragua/
======
LatteLazy
Is this a bill or a resolution? Because resolutions are pointless nonsense, so
much as I wish the US would leave off, who cares?

